# IBS linked to brain?



## bulbous belly (Apr 11, 2004)

Is there a possibility that IBS is linked to a disfunction in the brain. I have had IBS for 6 years now but I can feel it triggering upon waking and I am not a stressed person. After numerous tests, I have ruled out diet and other causes but I have the distinct feeling that this IBS is linked to a trigger in the brain which is resultantly upsetting the natural breathing pattern and therefore causing the IBS symptoms. I suffer from extreme bloating and D and sometimes C. Is the brain causing IBS something anyone has heard of and if so, are there tests that can be done to determine the cause?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I do not know of any diagnositc tests, but there is research into what parts of the nervous system are involved in IBS.There are differences seen in the brains of IBSers and non-IBSers I believe in response to GI stimulation.Some of the problems may be in mis-communication between the part of the nervous system that controls digestion (enteric nervous system) and the brain.But at this time they don't really have a diagnostic to prove where in the whole thing your particular problem is, but several drugs that target various parts of the nervous system can be helpful for IBS.K.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

About 2 1/2 years ago there was a study out of Adelaide referenced on the Fibro Board. The doctor in charge--whose name I no longer have, but with whom I exchanged e-mails to make sure I understood correctly--found that within the group he was studying, 100% of those who had IBS all had lowered blood circulation in the part of the brain that controls digestion. Curiously, before ever reading this, I had stopped my IBS-D with a flavonoid supplement that boosts circulation and some components of which are able to penetrate the blood brain barrier. I do not think this is a coincidence, I do think that many of us would benefit from a similar treatment, and I don't know of a single person in the GI field who is testing for this in IBS.Mark


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I am sure there is a relationship here. May I ask what flavanoid supplements are and where you would get them?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

They are plant extracts. The one I use combines red grape skin and seed, ginko biloba, bilberry, and quercetin with bromelain and fungal proteases to enhance absorption. It was created for cholesterol control. I buy mine from a customer marketed company which has recently opened an office in Manchester. You can get all of the ingredients at a good vitamin shop (I suspect the grape seed and ginko are the "culprits"; however I have heard from others that the bromelain and proteases may also be active agents for bowel relief.) If you want to explore the one I take I can send you a web address and you can get in touch with them. Be prepared for an MLM kind of approach; however, it is easy to just be a customer.Mark


----------



## juniors_farm (May 12, 2004)

Hi all. This is in reference to bulbous betty about sleeping and when awaking having the problems start. I have been told by docs(who don't seem to care about my ibs-d) that when a person sleeps so does the colon. This possibly could be why when upon awakining ibs triggers. Now remember that answer came from my doc, and other docs I've been to who like blow you off. Easy for them, there not the ones running to the throne five or six times a day. Thanks for listening everyone and take care.


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

The systems Neurolink and Bodytalk claim to address the brain and its functioning with the various glands, organs and muscles of the body. For a perspective outside that of medical practitioners you may want to check them out:www.bodytalksystem.comwww.neurolinkglobal.com


----------

